# Opening a Bank Account Here -- Hah!



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Okay, so I'm done with going from bank to bank here in Mexico City trying to open an account. It has proven to be mission impossible because I'm in a long term Airbnb rental and don't have "comprobante de domicilio" proof of address except for the receipt that I receive after I submit my rent to Airbnb, which banks don't recognize. 

Furthermore, I've also been told I need a temporary resident card. This is what they asked me for at both Santander and Azteca...so not sure if I moved to an apartment where I actually had a lease if having a lease would make a difference.

Can't meet the income requirements for an FMM, so am on a dead end...


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

We opened our first HSBC Mexico checking account in the States before we ever moved here. It made some things much easier for us. I think there are 10-20 different countries HSBC will open an account for you. It would be non-interest bearing and you wouldn't get a credit card - but you do get a debit card and a check book.

Here is a link :
International Banking: Opening an Account | HSBC

This is not an endorsement of HSBC. I didn't care at all for the bank on the US side - but we have maintained our Mexican account and have a good relationship with them. I would never use HSBC to transfer money between the US and Mexico (of size).


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

chuck846 said:


> We opened our first HSBC Mexico checking account in the States before we ever moved here. It made some things much easier for us. I think there are 10-20 different countries HSBC will open an account for you. It would be non-interest bearing and you wouldn't get a credit card - but you do get a debit card and a check book.
> 
> Here is a link :
> International Banking: Opening an Account | HSBC
> ...


But can you deposit money into your account when abroad?


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

MissThing said:


> But can you deposit money into your account when abroad?


Yes - I currently pull money from Schwab into HSBC Mexico.

Edit : but I send HSBC Mexico pesos (not dollars). You send them dollars and they are going to take 3% for the exchange.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

But of course at the moment it makes a lot of sense to spend dollars here in Mexico (via credit or debit cards) - when you can.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Here we go to the local Delegado and pay a few pesos for a comprobante de domicilio. I got mine while renting


----------



## Bobbyb (Mar 9, 2014)

Why bother with Mexican banks. I don't trust them and customer service stinks. Depending on where you live checks may not be accepted. Keep your US bank and use an ATM.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Bobbyb said:


> Why bother with Mexican banks. I don't trust them and customer service stinks. Depending on where you live checks may not be accepted. Keep your US bank and use an ATM.


I've had very few problems with my Mexican bank, and I find it useful to have an account with them for paying local bills and getting paid for occasional free-lance work I do, but it's true that checks are not used much here. In fact, I don't have any and have needed none since I moved here several years ago. I pay for things with cash or my debit card
.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

MissThing said:


> Okay, so I'm done with going from bank to bank here in Mexico City trying to open an account. It has proven to be mission impossible because I'm in a long term Airbnb rental and don't have "comprobante de domicilio" proof of address except for the receipt that I receive after I submit my rent to Airbnb, which banks don't recognize. Furthermore, I've also been told I need a temporary resident card. This is what they asked me for at both Santander and Azteca...so not sure if I moved to an apartment where I actually had a lease if having a lease would make a difference. Can't meet the income requirements for an FMM, so am on a dead end...


Is the a question on this post or you just wanted to post your bank story?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

GARYJ65 said:


> Is the a question on this post or you just wanted to post your bank story?


You know, Gary, sometimes forum members make posts just to kvetch about some problem they're having, and that's just fine.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Yes, I was kvetching. Thanks Isla Verde. But am wondering if anyone has any advice on transferring cash from Mexico to the US without a Mexican bank account or using Western Union...


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Banks do not want tourists as customers, so having a Tesidente Temporal or Permanente visa is often a requirement. Proof of address is easy; just go get a comprobante de domicilio at your palacio municipal with a CFE document and a receipt from your host.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

For some reason that might be related to a liability of some sort that my host is avoiding, she won't give me proof of address. She offered to take me to the bank and help me get an account but when I asked her for a lease or something with my name on it that she would verify was proof I lived on her premises, she was firmly against it. This would be the trouble with a long term airbnb rental I think. Hosts are not landlords.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

MissThing said:


> For some reason that might be related to a liability of some sort that my host is avoiding, she won't give me proof of address. She offered to take me to the bank and help me get an account but when I asked her for a lease or something with my name on it that she would verify was proof I lived on her premises, she was firmly against it. This would be the trouble with a long term airbnb rental I think. Hosts are not landlords.


What sort of liability? Maybe she's not the legal owner of the place you're renting from her. Things like that do happen in Mexico, you know!  Maybe you should consider moving to a regular rental where they will give you a lease.


----------



## MissThing (Nov 12, 2015)

Isla Verde said:


> What sort of liability? Maybe she's not the legal owner of the place you're renting from her. Things like that do happen in Mexico, you know!  Maybe you should consider moving to a regular rental where they will give you a lease.


It's possible that the owner is not her and a family member or something. Who knows? I should definitely try and find something with a lease, especially now that I feel more familiar with my surroundings and am less timid about venturing out and around.


----------



## joaquinx (Jul 3, 2010)

MissThing said:


> For some reason that might be related to a liability of some sort that my host is avoiding, she won't give me proof of address. She offered to take me to the bank and help me get an account but when I asked her for a lease or something with my name on it that she would verify was proof I lived on her premises, she was firmly against it. This would be the trouble with a long term airbnb rental I think. Hosts are not landlords.


Perhaps it is a tax liability. The Hacienda levies a tax on rental. She doesn't want any paper evidence .


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Or...if she is a foreigner, she may not be paying the required taxes; or even have permission to work, CURP, RFC, accountant, etc., and probably fears being turned in and fined or, worst case, deported.
A decade or two ago, such rentals were common but now Mexico has become computerized and is keeping track of many more things; even enforcing them in some cases.
You may have to move to somewhere that will provide you with what you need.


----------



## dwwhiteside (Apr 17, 2013)

Lease laws in Mexico tend to be very tenant friendly. The liability your host is concerned about may be her liability in getting you out of the place if you decide to stop paying.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

GARYJ65 said:


> Is the a question on this post or you just wanted to post your bank story?


Hey, Gary, is the water from the Los Arcos rancid or are you simply having a bad year?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Waller52 said:


> Hey, Gary, is the water from the Los Arcos rancid or are you simply having a bad year?


Is that supposed to be funny or you just had to write something to feel good?
By the way, it is not "the Los Arcos"


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Let's keep the conversation civilized, guys, ok? No personal insults allowed, not even veiled ones.


----------



## LionelHardesty (Feb 17, 2016)

Opening back account is main part of our financial sector we have opened my account in HSBC Mexican without any hassle, whatever i didn't care care at all for bank on US side


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

LionelHardesty said:


> Opening back account is main part of our financial sector we have opened my account in HSBC Mexican without any hassle, whatever i didn't care care at all for bank on US side


So you opened the Mexican account from the US ? That is what we did. Of course it was only a non-interest bearing checking account. When we got down here and finished our INM processing they opened up the possibility of interest/investment accounts. I don't care at all for the HSBC branch in the US. We have a great relationship with our HSBC Mexican branch. We were in there just yesterday when we purchased home-owners insurance. The woman who takes care of us here is incredible.


----------

